# Help with +12v reading shows only 7.84v??



## kciaccio (Dec 24, 2011)

I just built an i7 2600k rig yesterday. Used the AI overclocker that Asus has and it clocked up to 4.4 GHz.

I am checking my voltages using AIDA64 and this is what it reports. 


 Voltage Values:
      CPU Core                                          1.320 V
      Aux                                               2.032 V
      +3.3 V                                            3.344 V
      +5 V                                              5.591 V
      +12 V                                             7.843 V
      -5 V                                              -2.686 V
      +5 V Standby                                      5.164 V
      VBAT Battery                                      3.344 V
      GPU +12V                                          12.188 V
      GPU VRM                                           0.945 V


They do not seem right to me. Does anybody have an opinion?


----------



## c12038 (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like your PSU is screwed new PSU me thinks


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2011)

Get a hold of a digital multi-meter and test the wires in the 24-pin with the PC on. Never go by software


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, software isn't that reliable. My 12V has been 8.10V for the P67A-GD65 board according to HWMonitor, even after changing PSUs. HWinfo32 gets a more realistic value however.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It seems like I would be getting blue screens if that reading was correct right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2011)

most likely yes!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Thanks everybody. It seems like I would be getting blue screens if that reading was correct right?



It would most likely not boot at all with that voltage, so you won't even get to run AIDA64 in the first place if those were accurate.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 24, 2011)

I wonder if Asus  DIGI+ VRM Digital Power Design is throwing AIDA64 off. The board is so new and that technology might be throwing it for a loop.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sure Asus still has monitoring software, on the install CD or you can download it. It's still software and iffy, but I bet it might be more accurate
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68_DELUXEGEN3/#download


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 24, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> I wonder if Asus  DIGI+ VRM Digital Power Design is throwing AIDA64 off. The board is so new and that technology might be throwing it for a loop.



Not really just associated with the Asus technology. A lot of motherboards read incorrectly when trying to read through software. As has already been stated check with a multimeter.

If you were getting 7-8v down your 12v line, you likely wouldn't boot.


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2011)

As others have said, it wouldn't start with those voltages. Check out the volts on my very stable system:







So again, never trust software with this.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> GPU  12V 12.188 V



This tells me the software isnt reading your board properly and this is the actual reading. Confirm with a multimeter if you wish.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> I wonder if Asus  DIGI+ VRM Digital Power Design is throwing AIDA64 off. The board is so new and that technology might be throwing it for a loop.



All Software does is read values from a controller on the board and guess what those numbers mean, which means often times the software reads a value and puts it in the wrong spot.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> As others have said, it wouldn't start with those voltages. Check out the volts on my very stable system:
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/volt.png
> 
> So again, never trust software with this.



LMAO....looks like you and I have the same issues.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2011)

You know, if you post on the AIDA64 forum, Tamos might be able to update the application so that it reads your sensor information properly...


----------

